

Should I Fire a Recent Hire if I Find Someone Better? - AndrewTerry
http://boss.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/09/13/should-i-fire-a-recent-hire-if-i-find-someone-better/?partner=rss&emc=rss

======
hga
" _I’m not worried about my reputation, and I sleep well at night_ "

I believe him ^_^.

That said, despite all his defenses of how doing this is OK, he's hired the
second one without firing the first (in part because the 2nd does not require
the supervisory overhead that was his #1 constraint) and plans to keep both
"if conditions warrant".

